
We just launched the Startup Guide 2.0 /Take the first steps to launch your idea - field94
https://medium.com/buildup-camp/we-just-launched-the-startup-guide-2-0-6519fdc4c26b
======
cqui
Awesome! Thank you for sharing this Gem

------
piraseligman
This guide is a must!!

